# Baking soda?



## kaluba (Nov 23, 2007)

I understand the reasons behind using proper chems but when would i use baking soda and why? I have have a friend from work who uses it and his method is off the wall compared to anything ive read here.


----------



## Dean (Nov 23, 2007)

You could use baking soda as an acid reduction method in highly acidic musts, but it would leave a salty aftertaste that I don't think would enjoyable in a wine, unless there was a very sweet component to combat the salt. Precipitated chalk would work better if the must was too acidic.


----------



## scotty (Nov 23, 2007)

potassium carbonate would be a better choice for a no salt acid reduction.


----------



## Hoss (Nov 23, 2007)

maybe he's just using it to get the smell out of his house


----------



## kaluba (Nov 24, 2007)

Maybe it does smell? Ha But i believe that he said he used it in the wine. And his method is so outragous i couldnt understand it to remember it. It sounded like he filled the bucket full of muscadine until it topped off. No lid. while fermenting he would add small amounts of water. It would drip over the side into another vat. Drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip he would say.I thinkhe was afraid of comp and didnt want to offer up an old secret. I have had others tell me its great stuff. Yet i still havent tasted any homemade wine so i wouldnt know. It might taste like something that been setting on the side of the shed for three months. HA CANT WAIT!!!!!*Edited by: kaluba *


----------



## Hoss (Nov 24, 2007)

yes, well, 25 yrs ago, I had a friend that made homemade wine and we drank lots of it. Of course now, having been making wine myself for the last couple of years and knowing how important sanitation is, I think back to his "methods" and can honestly say, I wouldn't drink any of it now.


----------



## kaluba (Nov 24, 2007)

Not 100% exactly sure that I want any either.


----------

